

C.J. Date's SQL and Relational Theory Master Class - wyclif
http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920002710.do?cmp=fb-na-books-videos-product-dod_c.j._dates_sql_and_relational_theory_master_class

======
mathattack
It's great to learn databases from the master, but $299 in the era of
Coursera?

~~~
ScottWhigham
That's an absurd line of thinking. First, Course has no SQL courses [1].
Second, just because "x" sells cheaply somewhere (or is given away) does not
automatically make all other content creators fall in line. You obviously are
not familiar with Chris Date's work. His book sells for $150 _still_ [2] so
I'm actually surprised to see his video courses sell for less than $500. And I
know I'm not alone in chuckling at your "the era of Coursera" comment haha.
Idealism at its finest!

[1]
[https://www.coursera.org/courses?search=sql](https://www.coursera.org/courses?search=sql)

[2] [http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Database-Systems-8th-
Edit...](http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Database-Systems-8th-
Edition/dp/0321197844)

~~~
mathattack
There is steady downwards pressure on all video based education. Saying SQL is
not on Coursera today is like saying, "I can't find the complete works of
Hemmingway on Amazon" in 1995. Chuckle if you want, but the trend is your
friend.

